# Happy New Year 2018 - Tempmas Week 3: Raffle of the New Year!



## fedehda (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my... good luck to everyone


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2018)

What the heck; I'll enter.

Good luck to anyone entering!


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 1, 2018)

Bam! Entry! Also, happy New Year!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my yes! 
I'm in!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vullurian (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter. Happy new year!


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in.  Do we need to watch the live stream to win?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 1, 2018)

I like free things


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter as well, Happy New Year!


----------



## stae1234 (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's for that nintendo swiiiiitch!


----------



## oxenh (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter too. Happy new years to all tempers.


----------



## Scarecrow B (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter too (Though I have luck -100). Happy new year!


----------



## Costello (Jan 1, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> I'm in.  Do we need to watch the live stream to win?


absolutely not

also:
1) if you win the 1st prize and live in a country where we can't purchase the Switch, or delivery fees are too high, or if you already own a Switch and dont want another one, we will send a $250 Paypal payment instead.

2) Bittboy wont ship to South America, so if someone from South America wins a Bittboy unit we will find a replacement prize.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 1, 2018)

need a switch, need a switch.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 1, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> I'm in.  Do we need to watch the live stream to win?


No. If your name is announced, you win regardless if you're actually watching or not.

EDIT: 'd by the lion


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year and good luck


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 1, 2018)

Entered.
GOODLUCKTOEVERYONEILO
VEYOU
ALLESPECIALLYC
HARYTHATSWHYISTALKYOUIKNOWWHEREYOULIVEI
NFACTIMWATCHIN
GYOUNOWDAMNITSCOLDOUTSIDEKRIST
AWILLYOULE
TMEIN?
Wait, what?


----------



## Devin (Jan 1, 2018)

Sweetness, one entry please.


----------



## julian6732 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year and good luck everyone!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 1, 2018)

sorry if i missed something but, what people who enter have to do in this 3rd raffle?

also happy new year everybody ^^


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 1, 2018)

Ooooooooo yet another raffle! I'm in.


----------



## XtremeCore (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck and happy new year all! Really need a Switch


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 1, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> sorry if i missed something but, what people who enter have to do in this 3rd raffle?
> 
> also happy new year everybody ^^


I believe you just have to enter


----------



## mrjc1238 (Jan 1, 2018)

I was surprised that there were so few entries, and then I realized it was posted a few minutes ago. Welp, good luck to everyone!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 1, 2018)

ooh aahmmm ok
*I WANT TO ENTER*

unless if i need to do something that i can't do


----------



## Costello (Jan 1, 2018)

mrjc1238 said:


> I was surprised that there were so few entries, and then I realized it was posted a few minutes ago. Welp, good luck to everyone!



the thread says happy new year, it cant have been posted a week ago... duh


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Jan 1, 2018)

Kewl! Thanks for doing this awesome giveaway! Happy New Year!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> the thread says happy new year, it cant have been posted a week ago... duh


No, but it ends a week after new Years. Phhhhbt!

Good luck to all! And have a great new year!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 1, 2018)

So Is bit boy something new, Not familiar with it.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 1, 2018)

Well this certainly sounds fun, good luck to you all!


----------



## gudenau (Jan 1, 2018)

Would be cool to get that Switch!


----------



## SANIC (Jan 1, 2018)

I dont really have money and this is my only good chance at getting one. May my trust lie in the Heart of the Cards


----------



## Rioluwott (Jan 1, 2018)

im in
happy new year!
good luck everyone


----------



## SarCATstic (Jan 1, 2018)

I probably wont win but I guess i'll enter too


----------



## Yonatan (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new years to everyone. I hope 2018 will be a dope year 
I am gonna try to win the contest


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 1, 2018)

*crosses fingers*  I hope I get a digital coupon!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year and Good luck everybody else!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter, Costy. Just passed midnight in New York, but we can't see the ball because of the time delay =/ I hope I can win a switch! Good luck to everybody else!
I'm eagerly awaiting the results of Week 2!


----------



## rileysrjay (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter, why not? Happy New year everyone, here's to 2018!


----------



## moneychild (Jan 1, 2018)

Entries are now closed. Please don't post in this tread again.
If you do, you will be removed from the forum.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 1, 2018)

This requires the amount of effort I like to enter.  None.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 1, 2018)

Here goes nothing!

(Also, I really want a Bittboy...debating on spending the cash to get it.)


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow gotta win that switch for good luck here is somthing funny....


Spoiler


----------



## xx4xx4 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year! Hoping to win


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year 
let this year bring switch backups running


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!


----------



## SpookyGeist (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, I've finally stopped lurking, I hope you're happy. ;-)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in. The odds of me winning are low, but it's worth a shot! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## gamecaptor (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years Tempers! (we'll actually a few more hours for me but I probably won't make it that long.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......)


----------



## T-hug (Jan 1, 2018)

*moonwalks through GBAtemp*

Staff can enter!


----------



## Naegi_ (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year and Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year, nerds.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 1, 2018)

I will enter!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 1, 2018)

Time to roll the wheel of RNG again.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2018)

Heck yeah! Time to roll the dice! Good luck everyone!


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new S̶w̶i̶t̶c̶h̶!
Year. I meant year.
Here's to better games in 2018


----------



## jahrs (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new years everyone


----------



## orcid (Jan 1, 2018)

I will enter!
Finally I am talented enough for a competition!


----------



## Varon12 (Jan 1, 2018)

entry confirmed!
also 34c3 was very informative.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 1, 2018)

Finally, a competition that caters to my skillset!


----------



## wormdood (Jan 1, 2018)

i wanna win . . . let me win


----------



## GameSystem (Jan 1, 2018)

GBAtemp is so generous. Thank you Costello and everyone involved in Tempmas.


----------



## bowser (Jan 1, 2018)

Sweet I'm in! My brother won a Switch elsewhere earlier this year so let's see if I have the same luck


----------



## CalebW (Jan 1, 2018)

This is on my level of lazy haha. Thanks to all of the sponsors and staff for all that you do. Happy New Years!!


----------



## Arcanuskun (Jan 1, 2018)

Entering. I hope to win.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck, y'all.


----------



## Bu2d85 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!!

I’m in.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 1, 2018)

Cool, I'll give it a shot. ^^


----------



## Zero72463 (Jan 1, 2018)

I guess I'll enter as well lol. Happy new year.


----------



## MewAndKirby (Jan 1, 2018)

hi mom (entry)


----------



## NightScript (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you staff!


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 1, 2018)

Meeeeeee!


----------



## m_babble (Jan 1, 2018)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 1, 2018)

Entering. Good luck to everyone else that is entering. Happy New Year! Also, happy birthday to Earth-chan. Make sure you recycle more, Tempers!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know if there are any special ways to enter so I'll just say, "I'd like to enter!" And hope that's enough.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jan 1, 2018)

So many bittboys


----------



## IgiveUgas (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in. Gl everyone!


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Jan 1, 2018)

Here goes!


----------



## lithium210 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hopefully I win.. would be a great start to 2018!


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Jan 1, 2018)

Exciting.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 1, 2018)

Finally something I'm good at  Happy new years to all tempers!! <3


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jan 1, 2018)

I probably wont win anything but
im in i guess

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

They dont sell switches here so winning one would be extremely good


----------



## Jayro (Jan 1, 2018)

Dude... If I win the Switch again, I'll give it to Chary. She's had a hell of a year. (And my house already has two Switches.)


----------



## Fabi (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in! n_n good luck everyone.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in! Good luck


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 1, 2018)

Entering!

Congratulations on putting together so many competitions this year with so many prizes. 

It certainly can't be easy to do all of this.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 1, 2018)

_*Happy new year!*_ ​


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 1, 2018)

jurassicplayer said:


> Time to roll the wheel of RNG again.


nooo I already have to deal with Dokkan Battle


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in!

Thank you!


----------



## antiNT (Jan 1, 2018)

Hehehe, I'm in.


----------



## Adeka (Jan 1, 2018)

good luck everyone


----------



## Superbossboo (Jan 1, 2018)

Just became a new year where I'm from. I want in!


----------



## MiiJack (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## NicoAICP (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck everyone. If i might win something, i will give it someone else.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 1, 2018)

Wish everyone good luck and a happy new year.


----------



## Dante2405 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year. Good Luck to every one.


----------



## Red9419 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, let's give it a shot.


----------



## Akira (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m in! Hoping to have a memorable start of the year


----------



## acidmango (Jan 1, 2018)

Wouldn't mind trying out a bitboy [=


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## Deletr753 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone!!! I hope 2018 brings all of us lots of more beautiful hacks!!!!!


----------



## evil goober (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Deletr753 (Jan 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> absolutely not
> 
> also:
> 1) if you win the 1st prize and live in a country where we can't purchase the Switch, or delivery fees are too high, or if you already own a Switch and dont want another one, we will send a $250 Paypal payment instead.
> ...


*Can the Switch be in firmware 3.0, please Thanks, 
j.k any firmware will do =0)*


----------



## mr allen (Jan 1, 2018)

happy new years to everyone, angry new years to everyone, sad new years to everyone, or what ever you feel like the new years will bring you.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow, cool. It'd be nice to win a Switch. My family's in a horrible financial state.
Count me in!


----------



## RLXD (Jan 1, 2018)

Aaaand entered.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 1, 2018)

Here we go!


----------



## Langin (Jan 1, 2018)

Im in!


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 1, 2018)

Mmmmm that tasty Switch on PROPER firmware


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2018)

Cool, gl everyone


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 1, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I like free things


I also like free stuff

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## x65943 (Jan 1, 2018)

Tempmas is fancy this year. 4 weeks of fun


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year Temp <3


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jan 1, 2018)

I entered in so many giveaways this Christmas and I got nothing.... Maybe this time Iget lucky


----------



## DKB (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 1, 2018)

lets see if im lucky.


----------



## nonameboy (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year. I'm in


----------



## Xplic1T (Jan 1, 2018)

What the hey ... might as well enter


----------



## gempugs (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year. Wish everyone including myself may still be able to game for a bit or two during the busy times of the year


----------



## wiewiec (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year, so when will be prosted winners of photo contest?


----------



## Plastron (Jan 1, 2018)

What away to start the New Year with a win


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 1, 2018)

Heres my entry....... Good luck peeps


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 1, 2018)

Throwing my hat into the ring~
Good luck y'all, and Happy New Year's!


----------



## nonameboy (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's something I've been working for a month. It's a little app for windows that lets you customize tempy and save a screenshot. Hope you enjoy https://filetrip.net/pc-downloads/applications/download-tempy-customizer-1-0-f33697.html


----------



## navimor (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in. Good luck everyone! And happy new year!


----------



## Payoshi (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!
Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years all! figure ill throw my name in the mix!


----------



## SabataLunar (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year! I'll go for it.


----------



## Bimmel (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in. Happy New Year folks. :-)


----------



## pikpol (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice Raffle, I'll enter for sure


----------



## danwellby (Jan 1, 2018)

It will be a bit of fun - I'll enter


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, let's try this! Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## regnad (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter!

Happy New Year from Tokyo!


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'd like to enter. Thanks.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## lebrawurschd (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in good luck guys


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 1, 2018)

May the odds be ever in your favour <3


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year for everyone!!!
And good luck aswell!!!


----------



## Kewne (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's hoping 2018 starts off lucky for me.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 1, 2018)

Consider me entered  and happy new year to you all !!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll just add myself to the pool of contestants just for the sake of it


----------



## fatherjack (Jan 1, 2018)

Count me in!  Good luck and happy new year to [email protected]


----------



## migles (Jan 1, 2018)

I want in! 
Hey @Costello Ich just hope you made a rule that accounts created after this giveaway can't enter, to prevent alts


----------



## catlover007 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh, another Tempmas Raff...

HOLY SHIT IS THAT A NINTENDO SWITCH?!?

Count with me, baby


----------



## worm28 (Jan 1, 2018)

I want in to


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 1, 2018)

Let's try again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kingy (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in for it.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter even though I know I won't win anything 

Good luck to everyone and happy new year!


----------



## julianuf (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year!


----------



## Daidude (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year! Hope the odds for 2nd place and onwards favour everyone in this thread


----------



## Silverthorn (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new Year!


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year & good luck every1!


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year and good luck in general


----------



## pikatsu (Jan 1, 2018)

I am in too. Happy new year


----------



## Depravo (Jan 1, 2018)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Zense (Jan 1, 2018)

By entering this I'm sucking of everyone else's chances to win. Count me in. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow this is nice well happy new year peoples.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year!


----------



## matpower (Jan 1, 2018)

I am feeling pretty good about myself and life, so it is worth a shoot!
Happy new year, guys.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter don't think i will win anything but never hurts to try!


----------



## elmis003 (Jan 1, 2018)

well what the heck i enter the raffle two good luck to everyone and happy new year


----------



## Lacius (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh man I could win a switch! Now how to rig the drawings...


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Jan 1, 2018)

I wonder how this will turn out... good luck and happy new year


----------



## awalsh053 (Jan 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> View attachment 109830
> 
> *Happy New Year 2018!*
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

HAPPY NEW YEAR ...and good luck to all


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year!


----------



## awalsh053 (Jan 1, 2018)

good luck


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Jan 1, 2018)

Holy fuck, count me in!


----------



## koyuki38 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year


----------



## Deleted member 411764 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll enter


----------



## Uumas (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in! Will the switch be on 3.0.0


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 1, 2018)

I would like one of your finest entries, please.


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year. No reason not to enter.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2018)

Wonder what Firmware the Switch has?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2018)

Out with 2003, in with 2004! I am in.


----------



## samiam144 (Jan 1, 2018)

Just passing through


----------



## Byokugen (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice thing to enter @5am :-P


----------



## MacX (Jan 1, 2018)

Funny how the best prize can be won with the least amount of work!


----------



## eduall (Jan 1, 2018)

_Happy New Year 2018! _


----------



## Y0shII (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year and good luck to everybody


----------



## Jonna (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years to the tempers across this site! Look towards 2018 with high hopes.


... of Switch homebrew.


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy Tempmas


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year to everybody.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm entering! Good luck everyone!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 1, 2018)

im in!! whooo!!


----------



## blackwrensniper (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck people.


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy 2018 to all


----------



## xXPaulMCXx (Jan 1, 2018)

I love free stuff owo"


----------



## TribstyAnn (Jan 1, 2018)

So just posting this will enter me, correct?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 1, 2018)

Judging from my luck from previous raffles anfd overall life, id like to congratulate the soon to be winners


----------



## Marco_Buns (Jan 1, 2018)

Already own one but don't mind winning one.

Also good luck everyone.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 1, 2018)

I guess I'll enter too. I know someone that wants one, but can't afford it. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## n00b2015 (Jan 1, 2018)

It has lower firmware?


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 1, 2018)

Why not? I don't post a lot now on this website so it'll give me a chance to get back into gbatemp.


----------



## cheuble (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!


----------



## rubberduck987 (Jan 1, 2018)

Sign me up! Good luck every one.


----------



## Xen0 (Jan 1, 2018)

Count me in on this!


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 1, 2018)

Sweet! I'm in!


----------



## uribemaster (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck everyone! Happy new year!


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jan 1, 2018)

Late happy new year everyone.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m in. Also. Happy New Years to everyone~!!!!


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jan 1, 2018)

Consider this my entry... May the best RNG win!


----------



## LuckySteves (Jan 1, 2018)

How wonderful! Happy new year and here's hoping!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck to everyone!

Also, happy new year!


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 1, 2018)

I would liKE to formally enter the competition.... good luck to alll!!!


----------



## SuperMarioDaBom (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year! I shall enter as well.


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 1, 2018)

Ill try for it wth. Hope this year is a great one for us all!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2018)

I know I won't win, but part of me wants to enter anyway. I'm in. What's there to loose other than a few precious seconds of my time?


----------



## Charli (Jan 1, 2018)

Holy Moly. I'm in!
Good luck and happy new year everyone


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jan 1, 2018)

Neat. Happy New Year. Oh... it's New Year's Day... gotta take the Christmas hat off of my headless Jenova now. /:


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year, everyone! May you all have a blessed one!


----------



## parisi (Jan 1, 2018)

Im in.


----------



## Sissel (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!... and Good Luck To Everyone


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 1, 2018)

Entering


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 1, 2018)

It is the year 2771.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh hell why not, I'm in. 
Happy new years everyone. ^^


----------



## Newwaverap (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck to everyone! We are officially entering please! This means we have officially entered every contest this season.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice. I'm in. Good luck everybody.


----------



## huntertron1 (Jan 1, 2018)

#enter
how do i emter


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2018)

win flame. win like you never won before.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 1, 2018)

Someone said.... free?


----------



## jeff2242 (Jan 1, 2018)

Didn't Get what I wanted for Christmas.


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Yoshi9288 (Jan 1, 2018)

I want to enter too. ^^


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 1, 2018)

Entering, I suppose.


----------



## thewarhammer (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow, hope I'm lucky this time!


----------



## Issac (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm obviously entering


----------



## Shadd (Jan 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> View attachment 109830
> 
> *Happy New Year 2018!*
> 
> ...


Nice, but 12 pages full of comments? Chances are low if I win or anyone specifically. Getting another Switch would be nice (I would give it to someone I know who "needs" to get one). Otherwise getting any other prize would be great as well.


----------



## mrtimotei (Jan 1, 2018)

It's been one hell of a year. 
Cheers to a new beginning~


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 1, 2018)

In there like swimwear.


----------



## Category (Jan 1, 2018)

Hmmm, enterdasting


----------



## Beerus (Jan 1, 2018)

sign me up my dude!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 1, 2018)

Might as well. GL all.


----------



## Bradberry11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year, good luck everyone!


----------



## wiired24 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year everyone. Good luck


----------



## MrCatFace (Jan 1, 2018)

heyheyhey!

ill take a switch


----------



## itoikenza (Jan 1, 2018)

i'd like a free switch!


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jan 1, 2018)

Throwing my name in the hat!


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 1, 2018)

Posting to enter. Hopefully get to start the new years with luck.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 1, 2018)

*post*
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2018)

One entry for me.
Hoping for a switch but I know the odds are against me.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jan 2, 2018)

IM TOTALLY UP FOR PRIZES
also happy new year every1


----------



## GeekShadow (Jan 2, 2018)

I'd like a Souitche please


----------



## Eimi (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello! I would like to join this so much!

Good luck & Happy New Year for everyone =)


----------



## Flirkyn (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello hello, I'm in ~~


----------



## kingraa777 (Jan 2, 2018)

never won anything but sod it good luck


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 2, 2018)

Woah, awesome! Good luck to all.


----------



## Foxchild (Jan 2, 2018)

Easy enough, sure I'll enter...


----------



## Blue (Jan 2, 2018)

*Switch *


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2018)

Entered. Also happy new year.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jan 2, 2018)

Posting nd happy New Year 2 everyone! ) :_) :') :+) :]) :*) :\) :^) :") :,)


----------



## player594 (Jan 2, 2018)

Considering my newest console is a Xbox 360, I'll put my name in. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## boomario (Jan 2, 2018)

Let me join too!


----------



## MegaIDK (Jan 2, 2018)

Ayy chances to win free stuff, I'm in


----------



## cracker (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jan 2, 2018)

Fingers crossed for one on 3.0 or lower !!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 2, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> I'm in.  Do we need to watch the live stream to win?


Which stream? Cuz I want to watch it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> Winners will be picked randomly via a live draw event streamed on Twitch


Oops. When will the stream happen?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tomhanks69 said:


> Fingers crossed for one on 3.0 or lower !!


I'm guessing it'll probably be 4.0.0 or 4.1.0, but if you're lucky perhaps it'll be sub-3.0.0. THE PERSON WHO WINS IT NEEDS TO TELL US THE FIRMWARE VERSION.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Which stream? Cuz I want to watch it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



What live stream?


----------



## Plstic (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope I win


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 2, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What live stream?


The stream where they announce the winners.


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Jan 2, 2018)

I Liek Mudkipz.

Goodluck Everyone <3 <3 <3


----------



## placebooooo (Jan 2, 2018)

I’m in. My only chance at ever owning a switch.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm in. I never win these things but I figure if I keep entering them then sooner or later I'll have to win something 


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So Is bit boy something new, Not familiar with it.


There's a GBAtemp review of it. Basically just a slightly more refined Famiclone. Most of the games on it are bootlegs and you can't add your own. It also lacks a lot of the most popular NES games, for example there's no Zelda and no Mario. Which is a pity, since it's a nice piece of hardware. Would make a nice gift to a kid who's a bit too young for more expensive game consoles though.


----------



## mileyrock2 (Jan 2, 2018)

ill enter


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Jan 2, 2018)

Got my entry right here


----------



## hukurae (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## dudenator (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm in. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 2, 2018)

Luck, don't fail me now~


----------



## Slattz (Jan 2, 2018)

I'll enter I suppose, good luck everyone


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 2, 2018)

goodluck all, fingers crossed


----------



## zot9 (Jan 2, 2018)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rog9001 (Jan 2, 2018)

Why the heck not.


----------



## Jhnsn (Jan 2, 2018)

Of course I'm participating.


----------



## Victorum (Jan 2, 2018)

I’m in!


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jan 2, 2018)

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## adrifcastr (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## JordenNixNix (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New year everyone!
I hope this year will be better than previous one.

I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## dox (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Omae wa mou, shindieru @everyone in this thread as I enter


----------



## Lukerz (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, sign me up!


One question. What version is the switch being given away on?


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New Years! Sign me up


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jan 2, 2018)

Guess I'll enter, don't see a reason not to. 
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 2, 2018)

Well I've never done this before but what the heck...
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Xabring (Jan 2, 2018)

Count me in! Also, Happy new year everyone! Better late than never


----------



## TizioCaio95 (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy new year everyone! Also nice idea!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 2, 2018)

So much generosity! 
I wish luck for all of you!


----------



## mollekemiel (Jan 2, 2018)

Heavy new year to all !! hope you all win :-)


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 2, 2018)

so this is for everyone? COUNT ME IN (sorry if i double posted can't remember if i did post or not)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw Costello you could make current switch owners inelgible to enter based on post in the switch forums (make it more fair for the non switch owners)


----------



## CreAtor135 (Jan 2, 2018)

Posting for entry


----------



## elBenyo (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope I win! Best of luck.


----------



## Mattshark (Jan 2, 2018)

Entering In as Well!


----------



## Tumoche (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy new year!


----------



## SolarKnight777 (Jan 2, 2018)

Here's my entry. Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Freya (Jan 2, 2018)

_Happy New Year!_


----------



## strayofthesun (Jan 2, 2018)

oooh raffles, good luck everyone


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 2, 2018)

generic_entry_post


----------



## Robmead23 (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy new year and good luck everyone


----------



## Floating Seal (Jan 2, 2018)

My odds of getting that Switch are miniscule but what the heck, I'll enter anyway.


----------



## Alato (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok,

I have never crossed my fingers harder.

Here's hoping-

Also, happy new year everyone!


----------



## Ashachu (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in. Good luck everyone!


----------



## The Minecrafter (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## huntertron1 (Jan 3, 2018)

its been new years 1-2-18

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Cody090909 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in, thanks guys!


----------



## wicksand420 (Jan 3, 2018)

Its a new year, Good luck everyone


----------



## drenal (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in my dudes


----------



## rickson (Jan 3, 2018)

For a raffle, i am in.thx


----------



## Kyusetzu (Jan 3, 2018)

Let's enter for fun. ^-^ Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Boricausufire (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey there, happy new year o/


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy new year everyone and good luck


----------



## MrMcTiller (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm entering too!


----------



## IzeC0ld (Jan 3, 2018)

Good kuck if yiur bot feeling lucky. I just gave everyone all my good luck gg


----------



## Mr_dalt (Jan 3, 2018)

Im here for the switches, gonna stay for the bitches!!


----------



## lafleche (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy new year all.
Have fun....preferably with a switch :-)


----------



## Hogey_Bear (Jan 3, 2018)

If I win it'll be a YETI of a BEAST of a random victory for me. This is the YETI of all raffles hope I win! #YetiGains


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2018)

Hell Yeah! I never win anything but I will at least say something.

How do I not see these threads come up earlier?


----------



## Hogey_Bear (Jan 3, 2018)

Mr_dalt said:


> Im here for the switches, gonna stay for the bitches!!


Bring on all the glitches


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck to all tempers


----------



## huntertron1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hogey_Bear said:


> Bring on all the glitches


or ill spank ya misses


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks GBAtemp and all it's wonderful members for an amazing 2017 
This is my enry (whoo that switch! )

Thanks again and have a Happy New Year 2018!!!


----------



## Vermil (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## Kartik (Jan 4, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 4, 2018)

Sure why not. I like free stuff.


----------



## Squirps (Jan 4, 2018)

Merry Tempmas, good luck to everyone!


----------



## sjpch384 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes please. Good luck all


----------



## scionae (Jan 4, 2018)

Good luck boys!


----------



## crossholo (Jan 4, 2018)

oh heck i’ll enter


----------



## stfnmnn1 (Jan 4, 2018)

woah lets go


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Jan 4, 2018)

Happy new year!


----------



## Lastly (Jan 4, 2018)

Been a member since 2008. So many things have happened in life since. Happy New Year!


----------



## Anikemi (Jan 4, 2018)

Entry!!! Good luck for everyone!


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 4, 2018)

With homebrew and CFW on the horizon, hopefully I will win that Switch...


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jan 4, 2018)

Good luck everyone


----------



## RibShark (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 5, 2018)

Give it to me... Now... Please... GL HF for all


----------



## nastys (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm in. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Reaga (Jan 5, 2018)

Count me in. To quote MK: Test your luck


----------



## austin5623 (Jan 5, 2018)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WhoAmI? (Jan 5, 2018)

Very wow, much nice. Meh hopez I canz gets a gift.


----------



## DKAngel (Jan 5, 2018)

count me in, =]


----------



## SANIC (Jan 5, 2018)

Not to be a person to be picky or try to eliminate others, but can people who created accounts after this post not be counted? It might not be fair to all the others who have been here for longer and because they can also be alt accounts people created.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 5, 2018)

18 pages of replies? People really want that switch


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2018)

Count me in! I could use a switch.

Also, good luck everyone!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 5, 2018)

Good luck to all you guys and a happy new year
(A bit late ewe)


----------



## ThoD (Jan 5, 2018)

Almost missed this thread, lol, count me in! Have been thinking about getting a Switch for the past two days!


----------



## willstampede (Jan 5, 2018)

Good luck to all of you. Happy New Year!


----------



## SAKyle (Jan 5, 2018)

Happy new year everyone, looking forward to a year of awesome switch homebrew!


----------



## wsquan171 (Jan 6, 2018)

wow another switch? That's awesome. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Will123 (Jan 6, 2018)

Good luck everybody. Happy new year.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jan 6, 2018)

Already have a switch.  Very useful when I want to turn the light off and go to bed. Ok, I'll stop being a smart ass now.  Really, don't consider this being an entry as I really do have a Switch sitting in the closet, waiting to be hacked.  Let a more deserving member win this one.  Besides, I'm not worthy, as I have a Warning Level: 1 on my account, although I couldn't exactly pinpoint where I have sinned (providing copyrighted material?!).  I need to discuss that with the mod who gave it to me.  Good luck to all participants who really need a Switch.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm in!!


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jan 6, 2018)

while I doubt I'll win since i have quite possibly the worst luck in the world, i might as well. good luck guys, to everybody who's not me, obviously.


----------



## r1vver (Jan 6, 2018)

Happy New Year!


Spoiler


----------



## gameboy (Jan 6, 2018)

Entered


----------



## CrispyYoshi (Jan 6, 2018)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2018)

r1vver said:


> Happy New Year!
> *snipit*


Is that a Zipit Z2? Where did you get it?


----------



## r1vver (Jan 6, 2018)

Veho said:


> Is that a Zipit Z2? Where did you get it?


Yes, Zipit Z2. This one is old one, I get it 5 or so years ago from ebay.
Try irc.freenode.net chan #zipit , may be someone still have some for sale.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2018)

happeh new year lol


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes please!!!


----------



## dczelda (Jan 6, 2018)

Happy 2018!


----------



## WallK (Jan 6, 2018)

Gbatemp getting bigger every year. Thank you for all the years!


----------



## Dario_Darioso (Jan 6, 2018)

Im in. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kirby567fan (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm in too.Good luck.


----------



## yodamerlin (Jan 6, 2018)

Last year I've not been an active member. In fact I've been a really really really really really inactive one... don't think I've posted. It's almost become my news site as I usually check the front page every day as part of my cycle, so it's kept me mostly up to date on that front.
Hopefully there might be more from me this year as I finally have a computer capable of games, but it might be another year of nothing as I've also started university life.
So... we'll see, and I for one look forward to it.

So welcome to the new year! The streaks are reset.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm in also. good luck people.


----------



## Somebody934 (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## Dario_Darioso (Jan 7, 2018)

Costello said:


> absolutely not
> 
> also:
> 1) if you win the 1st prize and live in a country where we can't purchase the Switch, or delivery fees are too high, or if you already own a Switch and dont want another one, we will send a $250 Paypal payment instead.
> ...


Where can you buy the Switch?


----------



## Bonovox40 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the generosity, and have a great New Year everyone!


----------



## Nekomaru (Jan 7, 2018)

Happy New Gaming Year :-)


----------



## Rider_Kick (Jan 7, 2018)

A little late to the party but hey, Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Monti_kun (Jan 7, 2018)

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## YTKOHOC (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi! Gdluck.


----------



## walyrodriguez (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm here to win. But I wish happy new year and good luck everybody


----------



## nonameboy (Jan 7, 2018)

Where's the stream?  Is it over?


----------



## andeers (Jan 7, 2018)

Happy New Year for everyone! I love everyone here !


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 7, 2018)

Good luck to everyone who has entered this far.


----------



## Gekko64 (Jan 7, 2018)

I missed the giveaway, but late Happy New Year everyone! I hope you all will have a very successful new year!


----------



## spacelaser (Jan 7, 2018)

Sometimes my cat is sad


----------



## Zorcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Did I make it in time?


----------



## SANIC (Jan 8, 2018)

Who won?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zorcher said:


> Did I make it in time?


You didn't it ended at 11 am UTC, that was about a day ago in UTC, its 2 AM right now


----------



## nonameboy (Jan 8, 2018)

So who won? Where can we see who the winners are?


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 8, 2018)

Can someone provide me a link as to where I am able to watch the stream to see the drawings?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 8, 2018)

Costy, whens the drawing my good sirrrr


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 8, 2018)

For *1 to 379* (replies?) *odds* for winning;

Probability of:
Winning = (0.0026) or *0.2632%*
Losing = (0.9974) or *99.7368%*

"Odds for" winning:* 1:379 *
"Odds against" winning:* 379:1*


----------



## drewby (Jan 8, 2018)

good luck to all!!


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 8, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> For *1 to 379* (replies?) *odds* for winning;
> 
> Probability of:
> Winning = (0.0026) or *0.2632%*
> ...



Odds for whining 10000:1


----------



## placebooooo (Jan 9, 2018)

You guys are all looking at it the wrong way.

Chance of someone winning: 100%.


----------



## javicrazy (Jan 9, 2018)

Jarl!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 9, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> For *1 to 379* (replies?) *odds* for winning;
> 
> Probability of:
> Winning = (0.0026) or *0.2632%*
> ...


But when you add Kurt Angle to the mix your chances of winning drastically go down!


----------



## GameSystem (Jan 9, 2018)

Aren't there 14 prizes? Odds of winning something are actually pretty decent.
1:27


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 9, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> Aren't there 14 prizes? Odds of winning something are actually pretty decent.
> 1:27


Jackpot. 

I have no interest in Bitboys after watching the Ashens review.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Jackpot.
> 
> I have no interest in Bitboys after watching the Ashens review.


I have no interest in Bitboys period Already have the retro consoles, so I don't need it, plus I can emulate most stuff on my 2DS/PSP/PC anyway! I'm curious if it's possible to ask to get a lower tier price instead (eg: win Bitboy, ask to get one of the games from places 4-14 instead if one of the people in those places agrees to exchange)...


----------



## Costello (Jan 10, 2018)

closing the thread - I will update it later with more information regarding the live drawing event. It will most likely be this weekend.


----------

